# Gamepad zum laufen bringen



## MerciundDanke (13. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe mir von Speedlink das Gamepad Xeox 360 USB zugelegt und mit der beigelegten Treiber-CD installiert.

Der Controller wird problemlos erkannt und auch in der Systemsteuerung angezeigt. Allerdings steht hier der Hersteller als unbekannt.

Nur wie verwende ich den Controller jetzt in Spielen? - Ich nehme mal an, dass man den wahrscheinlich leider nicht in jedem Spiel benutzen kann oder geht das auch irgendwie?

Aber auch in Spielen, die das "Games for Windows"-Zeichen haben kann ich das Gamepad leider nicht verwenden. Ich weiß nicht woran es liegt. Kann mir vielleicht jemand weiter helfen? (Die LED leuchtet auf jeden Fall am Controller). 

Ach so, ich habe Win 7 Pro 64Bit.

Danke schon mal


----------



## Fl_o (13. September 2010)

Und was wären das für Spiele wo der Controller nicht funktioniert ?


----------



## Lexx (13. September 2010)

und in den spieloptionen auch das gamepad als eingabegerät ausgewählt..?


----------



## MerciundDanke (13. September 2010)

Habe es bisher nur bei etwas älteren Spielen probieren können. Z.B. Stranglehold, Serious Sam HD, Kane & Lynch usw..
Ich kann den Controller erst gar nicht auswählen, dort steht dann, dass kein Controller angeschlossen sei.


----------



## GxGamer (13. September 2010)

Wenn du im Startmenü bist und dort auf Geräte und Drucker klickst, wird das Gamepad dort angezeigt? Und wenn du dort dann mit der rechten Maustaste draufklickst und in die Gamecontrollereinstellungen gehst, müsste dort SL-6555-SBK stehen, ist das der Fall?


----------



## Gast XXXX (13. September 2010)

Falls ein Spiel mal nicht funktionieren sollte gibt es das Programm Xpadder.


----------



## MerciundDanke (13. September 2010)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Wenn du im Startmenü bist und dort auf Geräte und Drucker klickst, wird das Gamepad dort angezeigt? Und wenn du dort dann mit der rechten Maustaste draufklickst und in die Gamecontrollereinstellungen gehst, müsste dort SL-6555-SBK stehen, ist das der Fall?



Ja, wird mir genau so angezeigt. Dort konnte ich auch eine Kalibrierung durchführen.
Habe es jetzt auch in Dirt 2 probiert, da geht er auch nicht - wobei ich hier auhc in Foren gelesen habe, dass da auch andere Controller (abgesehen vom orig. Xbox) Probleme haben.

Du hast also auch so einen Controller? Funktioniert der bei Dir überall einwandfrei?


----------



## MerciundDanke (13. September 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Falls ein Spiel mal nicht funktionieren sollte gibt es das Programm Xpadder.



Ja, das Programm habe ich auch schon gesehen.
Allerdings finde ich, dass wenn ich mir schon einen 20€-Gamepad kaufe, dieses auch so funktionieren sollte, ohne dass ich noch mal 7€ für eine Fremdsoftware ausgeben muss.
Außerdem funktioniert es damit anscheinend auch nicht perfekt wie z.B. fehlende Vibration..

Ich denke, ich versuche es noch bis morgen mit ein paar anderen Spielen und ansonsten bringe ich den wieder zurück..
Schade, der liegt nämlich sehr gut in der Hand und passt farblich gut zum Rest..


----------



## GxGamer (13. September 2010)

MerciundDanke schrieb:


> Ja, wird mir genau so angezeigt. Dort konnte ich auch eine Kalibrierung durchführen.
> Habe es jetzt auch in Dirt 2 probiert, da geht er auch nicht - wobei ich hier auhc in Foren gelesen habe, dass da auch andere Controller (abgesehen vom orig. Xbox) Probleme haben.
> 
> Du hast also auch so einen Controller? Funktioniert der bei Dir überall einwandfrei?



In den meisten Spielen funzt er super. Natürlich gibt es in einigen Spielen Inkompatibilitäten wegen der Slider, da das jeweilige Spiel diese nicht erkennt. Allerdings schaltet es sich bei mir nach einer Weile auch gerne mal einfach aus 

Deswegen bin ich auch auf den Originalen Xbox 360 Controller umgestiegen, ich denke nach wie vor, dass in der Treibersoftware irgendwas nicht richtig ist.


----------



## MerciundDanke (13. September 2010)

Hm... Vielleicht ist meins ja dann defekt?!
Also ich habe auch noch mal die Treiber von der SpeedLink-Seite runter geladen und installiert, genau so habe ich auch mal einen anderen USB-Port ausprobiert aber leider beides ohne Erfolg.


----------



## MerciundDanke (27. Januar 2011)

Hatte dem Support von Speedlink geschrieben. Darauf hieß es, dass das Gamepad nur so aussieht wie ein XBox-Controller aber leider nicht ohne weiteres auch dementsprechend funktioniert.
Also war keine richtige Antwort, aber anscheinend unterstützen das Gamepad nicht viele Spiele.
Wie dem auch sei, habe ich es dann leider zurück geben müssen - obwohl es mir optisch und haptisch sehr gut gefiel.

Bin jetzt auch auf den orig. Xbox-Contr. umgestiegen - schade, dass die Schnittstellen wohl immer noch so verschlossen sind, dass der Endkunde darunter leiden muss..


----------



## black-wizard (27. Januar 2011)

Also ich bin mit dem XBOX-Controller voll zufrieden, benutze nix anderes mehr.


----------



## MerciundDanke (27. Januar 2011)

Ich finde den Xbox-Controller auch sehr gut - trotzdem spielt der auch in einer anderen Preisliga (kostet knapp das doppelte von dem anderen)..
Und das ist ja das, wo der Kunde dann den kürzeren zieht, weil er letztendlich dann auch den hohen Preis zahlen muss, damit alles so funktioniert wie es eigentlich auch mit einem günstigeren funktionieren sollte..


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (29. Januar 2011)

Ich hab auch den original xbox 360 controller.

Bin damit voll zufrieden, bis auf den einen punkt dass in manchen spielen die vibration nicht geht weil es bei der wireless version irgendwie kompaiblitätsprobleme gab bei manchen spieln z.B. assassins creed 2. Dies lässt sich aber durch einen FIX beheben.

mfg alex


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. Januar 2011)

Also ich hab die wireless Version und ich spüre eindeutig bei Assassins Creed 2 Vibrationen und das ohne irgendeinen Fix!


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (29. Januar 2011)

ich musste einfach eine datei ins installationsverzeichniss kopieren.

ohne dieses fix war die steuerung auch ganz verstellt und falsch.
ka warum aber ich werd mal wieder ac 2 installieren und schauen obs geht. 

leider hat das mit den spielständen nicht funktioniert. Sind leider weg. nachdem es mir mal den installationsordner gelöscht hat.(hatte alles gemacht. alle federn/aussichtspunkte etc.)

hattest du die treiber von der cd drauf oder haste nix installiert.
mfg alex


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. Januar 2011)

Also zuerst den Treiber von der CD, danach immer schön per Microsoft Update auf dem neusten Stand bringen lassen.


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (29. Januar 2011)

äääähhhhmm MICROSOFT UPDATE ??

ist das nicht automatisch ??

kann ich den  treiber runterwerfen und nochnal neu machen oder einfach das von der CD neu draufklatschen ??

mfg alex


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. Januar 2011)

Klar ist das automatisch, hab doch geschrieben "bringen lassen". 

Klar kannst du den Treiber deinstallieren, welchen haste überhaupt? Ich habe den 2.1.0.1349 laut Gerätemanager.


----------

